# Transmission Noise when accelerating - Putting a "band aid"



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi Folks,

I thought I would share this with you.

*The credit for this goes to Justin Jorgenson from FB Atlas group.*

I have a 2019 Atlas with torque converter noise and decided to address it the same way as some of the dealerships do.

Long story short, you need to install 3 rubber caps that cover the area around the torque converter.

Please check if they are already installed in your car as some models already have them on.

Tools and parts needed:
T25 and T45 bits to remove plastic bottom engine cover
rubber covers:
09P301160
09P301160A 
09P301160B 



















Once you remove the plastic engine cover, you will see the transmission and 3 holes:









The rubber covers are labeled 1-3 and go into the holes accordingly to the reference number in the picture above.

They are different sizes so you won't be able to install them incorrectly.

Here is a picture with the covers on:










Videos:
before:








before.mp4


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





after:








after.mp4


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





Videos are not the greatest but if you listen carefully, you will hear the difference. You can barely hear anything with all windows up.

Does it fix the problem? No

Is it worth the ~$45? Yes

Does it make it more quiet? Yes


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

It seems worthwhile just to keep debris out of there. And it looks like I can order these from my dealer for super cheap so definitely worth it. Thanks!


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Totally agree. Glad you were able to find them cheaper!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]kocyk123 [/mention]thanks! Looks like this will be next on the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ditto! Thanks for the write up!!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Great write-up, thanks! Just ordered all 3.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

you mean some cars do NOT have that? Seems insane to have gaping wide open holes in the bell housing. I have a 2019, will have to check....


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Some newer models came with it from the factory but mine didn't so I assume 2018 and 2019 didn't for sure.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Didn't go out and look but 99% sure from memory (doing oil changes) that my 2018 has no plugs. I wonder if VW added these at some point as a running change to address complaints about the unusual transmission noises...


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

They most likely did it for that reason. It doesn't fix the issue but it makes the issue more quiet... ;-)


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I tried to remove some of the screws to get a look at mine. I was hoping to pull down the cover and peek inside, but no luck. Seems like the front of the cover is tucked into the bumper and needs to be slid rearward to remove it? I didn't get all the way underneath, how many screws are there and how easy is it to remove and then replace the plastic cover? I think that, having a 2019 SEL P with a super noisy transmission groan, it is safe to say mine doesn't have the plugs. For $17 I think I'll roll the dice. Just want to get an idea of how many screws we are talking about and how hard it is to do (especially without a lift or jackstands. I think we all know how challenging some plastic panels are to deal with in today's cars.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Be good timing to do this along with an oil change. Wonder if the converter runs hotter with the covers installed.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

skydaman said:


> Be good timing to do this along with an oil change. Wonder if the converter runs hotter with the covers installed.


Yea I told my friend about this and I said why would VW make inserts? His reply was why would VW have holes in the casing? Is it to dissipate heat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I think it is the time to pull the OBD11 and do some trans temp testing.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow cool! Great info/thank you!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Tim K said:


> I tried to remove some of the screws to get a look at mine. I was hoping to pull down the cover and peek inside, but no luck. Seems like the front of the cover is tucked into the bumper and needs to be slid rearward to remove it? I didn't get all the way underneath, how many screws are there and how easy is it to remove and then replace the plastic cover? I think that, having a 2019 SEL P with a super noisy transmission groan, it is safe to say mine doesn't have the plugs. For $17 I think I'll roll the dice. Just want to get an idea of how many screws we are talking about and how hard it is to do (especially without a lift or jackstands. I think we all know how challenging some plastic panels are to deal with in today's cars.


Removing the belly pan is covered in the oil change DIY thread in this forum. It can be done without jacking the car up.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Look what just popped up on the ‘grams….


__
http://instagr.am/p/CTk5bAnLb8E/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Look what just popped up on the ‘grams….
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Ordered mine from ESC yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I am just curios it's only for 2018-2019 Atlas or 2020-2021 need this plugs too?
Can't see them for 2021 CS on ECS Tuning site


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Zenia said:


> I am just curios it's only for 2018-2019 Atlas or 2020-2021 need this plugs too?
> Can't see them for 2021 CS on ECS Tuning site


Just b/c the site doens't list the newer models doesn't mean they don't fit. The Aisin 8-speed auto transmission is exactly the same since the Atlas came out. As to need, does yours make the noises that many desribe?

noise while accelerating on lower gear | Volkswagen Atlas Forum (vwatlasforum.com)


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

KarstGeo said:


> Just b/c the site doens't list the newer models doesn't mean they don't fit. The Aisin 8-speed auto transmission is exactly the same since the Atlas came out. As to need, does yours make the noises that many desribe?
> 
> noise while accelerating on lower gear | Volkswagen Atlas Forum (vwatlasforum.com)


I think I do have a noise like that 
Can you please provide a link to this plugs, I can't find it and I don't have a FB or Instagram accounts
Thank you


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention] here are the part numbers

09P301160
09P301160A 
09P301160B

Link - VW Parts Volkswagen Atlas 4Motion 3.6L V6 Search SiteSearch 09P301160 - Page 1 - ECS Tuning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjs (Nov 18, 2005)

Zenia said:


> I am just curios it's only for 2018-2019 Atlas or 2020-2021 need this plugs too?
> Can't see them for 2021 CS on ECS Tuning site


Rumor is that VW started adding these in 2020 so yours may already have them installed.
That makes some sense... They wouldn't bother designing and manufacturing these if they weren't using them regularly.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

chrisjs said:


> Rumor is that VW started adding these in 2020 so yours may already have them installed.
> That makes some sense... They wouldn't bother designing and manufacturing these if they weren't using them regularly.


I wish someone could confirm that - I have heard that the newer models don't seem to have this noise and my guess is that something changed and more likely this vs. changing the shift point to downshift to 2 vs. 3.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

KarstGeo said:


> I wish someone could confirm that - I have heard that the newer models don't seem to have this onise and my guess is that something changed and more likely this vs. changing the shift point to downshift to 2 vs. 3.


No promises but if I will have time this weekend I will take a cover off and check
I want to do this anyway before I will order them


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I saw this website that is selling them and they referenced that sometime in 2020, they have this installed.









RKX Rubber Transmission Noise Plug Cover sound deadener kit for VW Atlas V6 VR6


RKX Transmission noise plug kit. The V6 (VR6) 3.6L The RKX kit will allow you to plug off the holes in the transmission bell housing in vehicles helping to reduce the noise Fitment: Atlas / Cross Sport V6 all sub models 2018-2020 Includes 3 - Rubber transmission noise plugs. 09P301160 09P301160A...



www.rkxtech.com













Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> I saw this website that is selling them and they referenced that sometime in 2020, they have this installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOM! Mystery solved...but need a confirmation.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

VW's parts program (the dealer side) likely has a VIN split for when they were added at the factory...


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

mhjett said:


> VW's parts program (the dealer side) likely has a VIN split for when they were added at the factory...


Yes you absolutely right
I was busy and didn't check under my vehicle but I call my dealership part department and they told my: by my vin # this parts installed on my 2021CS


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Zenia said:


> Yes you absolutely right
> I was busy and didn't check under my vehicle but I call my dealership part department and they told my: by my vin # this parts installed on my 2021CS


That is so interesting and why the newer owners aren't complaining about it - VW sorted the issue more or less. I'll be doing some testing after I install mine with a youtube video to come. My O.G. one:

2018 VW Atlas SEL 4Motion transmission noise during slow-speed acceleration - YouTube


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

The size of these openings makes me wonder why Aisin designed it that way? Someone suggested cooling of the torque converter. I wonder if closing them off is detrimental to the transmission, particularly under extreme conditions such as 105+ degree days or towing?
Perhaps someone installing them can use VCDS or another tool to check trans temp before and after in similar conditions?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Chris4789 said:


> The size of these openings makes me wonder why Aisin designed it that way? Someone suggested cooling of the torque converter. I wonder if closing them off is detrimental to the transmission, particularly under extreme conditions such as 105+ degree days or towing?
> Perhaps someone installing them can use VCDS or another tool to check trans temp before and after in similar conditions?


Great idea and yeah....first time under ours I was like "WTF I can see the torque converter!".


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea my buddy asked me that question when I showed him the inserts. He’s a big VW fan/owner and was like they usually don’t do something like that for no reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> Great idea and yeah....first time under ours I was like "WTF I can see the torque converter!".


Its really not that uncommon in vehicles.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

skydaman said:


> Its really not that uncommon in vehicles.


It was uncommon to me!


----------



## CS9999 (Sep 17, 2021)

KarstGeo said:


> BOOM! Mystery solved...but need a confirmation.


Yes I have a 2018 VW atlas and it makes that whinning noise all the time. I think that all of these threads make sense, but I am worried about the heat buildup, although why would they make that part if it was not safe. The craziest thing I ponder is why they made the part and then I call my dealership and they say I don't know why they made that part, only if it comes off of the newer cars transmission not necessarily should it be used on an older VW atlas.


----------



## lNOFXl (Sep 24, 2021)

I've been lurking for years just never decided to sign up and leave any messages mostly cause I'm not typically a forum type haha. Just wanted to point out that there should be no change go transmission oil temp because that's what the transmission cooler is meant for. If they were using thoes to remove heat there would be done kind of fin to blow air around. Typically holes like that are just to assure easy access for maintenance to remove the pressure plate/torq bolts on the many models that will use that transmission.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Agreed -- given there's a trans cooler, I have zero concern about cooling implications of plugging the holes.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Tried to order these today and dealer says they are on backorder and no idea when they'll be available.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Same here Tim, tried 3 different sources and got the same reply.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I've had all 3 on backorder since August with no word on ETA.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

I ordered all 3 from my dealer back when the thread started and received them a few days later. I have a '21.5 so I might already have them, but I won't take off the "skid plate" until I do my next oil change so I can't confirm if I have them until then. If they were already installed and don't need them, I'll come back here and/or post them in the classifieds.

Has anyone with a '21.5 confirmed that they did come from the factory?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

bboshart said:


> I ordered all 3 from my dealer back when the thread started and received them a few days later. I have a '21.5 so I might already have them, but I won't take off the "skid plate" until I do my next oil change so I can't confirm if I have them until then. If they were already installed and don't need them, I'll come back here and/or post them in the classifieds.
> 
> Has anyone with a '21.5 confirmed that they did come from the factory?


I call my dealership and they told it's installed originally 
2021 CS

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Finaly got mine from ECS. Installed. It mutes the noise a bit is all.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Zenia said:


> I call my dealership and they told it's installed originally
> 2021 CS
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Which is why you don't hear this complaint from the newer owners - trans shift map is the same, just more muted now.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Ordered some Oct 24 from ECS Tuning and they arrived today. 

Hoping to install this weekend.


----------



## CS9999 (Sep 17, 2021)

kocyk123 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I thought I would share this with you.
> 
> ...


I appreciate all the hard work you did on this but have a major question ? someone remarked that by doing this it may not let the heat dissapate and "cork up" the converter entirely. Since my Atlas seems to always be in the 200F range and more when driving, could this be detrimental to the casing because of heat not escaping by the plugs keeping it in ? I wish I could see a newer Atlas ( mine is a 2019), to see if the factory put them in all of them. My dealership is clueless as to why the part is made and what we are all talking about.. Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

The transmission comes with the fluid cooler so I have 0 concerns of this becoming an issue. Newer models come with these plugs pre-installed.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

CS9999 said:


> I appreciate all the hard work you did on this but have a major question ? someone remarked that by doing this it may not let the heat dissapate and "cork up" the converter entirely. Since my Atlas seems to always be in the 200F range and more when driving, could this be detrimental to the casing because of heat not escaping by the plugs keeping it in ? I wish I could see a newer Atlas ( mine is a 2019), to see if the factory put them in all of them. My dealership is clueless as to why the part is made and what we are all talking about.. Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


The reports are yes, the new Atlas has these. I don't see heat as an issue here based on that and why would these parts be produced then if they caused issues. Tranny has a cooler anyway.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Agreed - there's a transmission cooler which in my mind moots any trans cooling issues. Trans fluid to water cooler seems to trump any concerns from air cooling of the torque converter. And why would VW make plugs that harm the transmission? 

If you're really concerned, just monitor trans fluid temps post-install. I'd be really interested if there's any significant difference. 

Installed my plugs last month and they certainly quiet things down. If I put the windows down and listen, I can still hear the noise but only because I know what I'm listening for.


----------



## CS9999 (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks all for your help appreciated.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Not that anyone was doubting it, but I did confirm today that these were installed in my ‘21.5 from the factory when I changed the oil. I had just seen it mentioned that the parts department said they came in newer ones and wasn’t sure anyone had physically seen them installed in the facelift Atlas.

So I have some that I’ll probably put up in the classifieds when I get the chance since I ordered them before I confirmed they were on my car.


----------



## CS9999 (Sep 17, 2021)

So does anyone know if you can order these now from VW since it is a part in the newer Atlas than going to a parts house ?If so what are the part # ;s


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

First post has the part numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CS9999 (Sep 17, 2021)

Can someone offer some ideas. Went to order and VW said not approved for my 2019 atlas.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Then you have a poor parts counter person. 

Order them online instead.


----------



## CS9999 (Sep 17, 2021)

I went online and when I entered my 2019 vW VIN it said not compatible


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

CS9999 said:


> I went online and when I entered my 2019 vW VIN it said not compatible


Order the three parts that have been posted multiple times on this thread. They are compatible with the same trans that’s on every Atlas.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

bboshart said:


> Order the three parts that have been posted multiple times on this thread. They are compatible with the same trans that’s on every Atlas.


This.


----------



## CS9999 (Sep 17, 2021)

Don't sound so authoritative. I said VW said they are not compatible with my 2019 atlas so that is why I was concerned. I have the part numbers.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

CS9999 said:


> Don't sound so authoritative. I said VW said they are not compatible with my 2019 atlas so that is why I was concerned. I have the part numbers.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I looked when this first came to light, ECS Tuning shows they fit. As [mention]KarstGeo [/mention]stated the trans in the 2018 is the same as the 2019, 2020, 2021, etc. they’ll fit. [mention]bboshart [/mention] knows what he’s talking about. Your dealer/parts dept is being lazy. I’ll do it at some point on my 2019, whenever I find time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

CS9999 said:


> Don't sound so authoritative. I said VW said they are not compatible with my 2019 atlas so that is why I was concerned. I have the part numbers.


Don't be so sensitive...folks are helping you out that have the experience to know the answer. The parts fit/VW is incorrect. This is a forum not Facebook.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------

